# ساس للاستشارات الاقتصادية والإدارية



## ساس (17 أبريل 2013)

*SAS** للاستشارات الاقتصادية والمالية والإدارية, مكتب معتمد داخل المملكة وخارجها, يضم فريق عمل متميزًا من المستشارين الاقتصاديين والماليين المحترفين ذوي التخصصات في جدوى الدراسات الاقتصادية والمالية والإدارية( ومن واقع الأسواق السعودية )؛ و تطوير الأعمال؛ وتأسيس شركات؛ وتسهيل قروض، وإعداد قوائم **مالية؛ وتقويم المشاريع المتعثرة؛ وحلول تطوير التسويق والمبيعات؛ وحلول التطوير المالي والإداري..؛ وذلك طبقًا لبيانات ونماذج وشروط الجهات التمويلية وطبقا لما تريده هذه الجهات من معلومات وشمولية بإعداد الدراسة. *
*يتميز مكتبنا(ساس للاستشارات) بتوافر فريق عمل، ذو خبرات، تتضافر جهودهم المتخصّصة في حقول متنوعة، ومتعدّدة، وصولاً للمستوى المنشود، برئاسة أحد كبار الخبراء والمحللين الاقتصاديين في المملكة العربية السعودية, د.صالح بن علي السلطان, الخبير الاقتصادي، والمالي المعروف, المتخصص في الاقتصاد الكلي والنقدي والمالية العامة، وكبير الاقتصاديين، والمستشار السابق بوزارة المالية؛ وله إسهاماته المميزة في وسائل الإعلام السعودية والعربية المتخصصة. يعاونه فريق من كبار الخبراء والاستشاريين في شتى المجالات الاقتصادية والمالية والإدارية؛ بالإضافة إلى تعاوننا مع مكاتب محاسبون قانونيون.*
*كما يتميز مكتبنا بردِّ كافة مستحقات العميل لدينا, حسب العقد المكتوب في حال رُفضت الدراسة من أية جهة, يقدم إليها؛ لذلك نثق في قدراتنا وفي ما يقدَّم إلى عملائنا من استشارات ودراسات..*

*§ **جوال**:** (**[FONT=ae_AlMateen]0556193266[/FONT]**).الهاتف**[FONT=ae_AlMateen]:[/FONT]**[FONT=ae_AlMateen]4780575 [/FONT]**[FONT=ae_AlMateen] ([/FONT]**[FONT=ae_AlMateen]01[/FONT]**[FONT=ae_AlMateen])[/FONT]**.*
*§ **الموقع الإلكتروني:* *(**[FONT=ae_AlMateen]www.sas-consult.com[/FONT]**).*
*§ **البريد الإلكتروني: (**[FONT=ae_AlMateen][email protected] sas-consult.com[/FONT]**)*
* فاكس2919258
*


----------

